# Zantac



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Hazel (fellow cycle buddy!)

Hope you're well.

I rang the doc to ask for some indigestion relief and expected a prescription for gaviscon or the like but instead have a prescription for zantac. Just wanted to check it is safe to take? And will it be more effective than the rennies i eat by the box full? I know it works to reduce acid rather than neutralise it.
When we were extremely poorly in Egypt it was one of the many drugs we were taking.

Thanks for your help
Becca


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Becca,

Zantac is the brand name for ranitidine, which has been used to treat heartburn in pregnancy for many years now. There is no evidence of any increased risk to mother or baby when taking this. It is more effective than the rennie type of indigestion remedies and if you've been taking bucket loads of these with no effect then sounds like you may need something else instead. Heartburn can get worse as pregnancy progresses and eveythign inside gets more squashed so it isn;t uncommon for women to have to switch to other treatments the further they progress.

In the end it is personal choice whether to take medication or not during pregnancy but you can be reassured that ranitidine is thougth to be fine to take if necessary.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Maz, very reassuring


----------

